# ATA show Celebs



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Today we saw Jim from Western Extreme, Lee and Tiffany, Jimmy Houston, Randy Ulmer, Phil Philips, and the little guy that looks like Danny Devito and he and his wife argue a lot. Oh I saw his wife too.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I saw Scott Mackintosh several times... And I shot a Strothers bow before any of you here...


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> I saw Scott Mackintosh several times... And I shot a Strothers bow before any of you here...


 -*|*-


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Today we saw Jim from Western Extreme, Lee and Tiffany, Jimmy Houston, Randy Ulmer, Phil Philips, and *the little guy that looks like Danny Devito and he and his wife argue a lot. Oh I saw his wife too*.


Ralph and Vicki? :lol: Have you met Chuck Adams? I'd heard he was real standoffish and our marketing guys said he's just real shy.... just gotta talk to him and then he opens right up... great guy!! He and Byron Ferguson were two of the coolest folks I met there last year.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Byron's the man! In fact, I didn't meet anybody at that show last year I didn't like... Accept Kieth Warren. What a blow hard.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I just wanna hunt with Tiffany and Miranda Lambert


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> I just wanna hunt with Tiffany and Miranda Lambert


Ya, that's what I wanna do... "hunt" with Tiffany...  :twisted:


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

What about the Martin poster girl - Laura


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Is idiot one of the celeb's you are talking about? Has he been signing the cover of the new Gold Tip catalogue that he's on? :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> I just wanna hunt with Tiffany and Miranda Lambert


+1
There would not be much hunting going on. I can tell you that.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

ut1031 said:


> What about the Martin poster girl - Laura


She looks better in person. I was surprised. However, i think girls just happen to look better at a hunting convention.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Is idiot one of the celeb's you are talking about? Has he been signing the cover of the new Gold Tip catalogue that he's on? :mrgreen: :wink:


So far I have only signed one of them. I saw and talked at length to Ryan Klesko (for all you baseball fans) and chatted up a guy that knows Jared Allen personally...

And we just had dinner with a guy that swore he was a world renowned bow hunter.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Byron did walk by today and I saw Chuck, Will and Tom at the Block booth.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Wish I coulda swung the trip to come out there with ya Elk22, but having a new baby and my dad leaving me to care for all his horses while he's off on a service mission didn't help the situation any. I hope you're having fun and taking lots of pictures! 
What are the things that have most caught your eye at the show?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I wasn't going to take any pictures because I am usually not one to get star struck but I did end up taking one of Jim Shockey and Jim from Western Extreme. Jim with Western extreme was holding a paper that said happy birthday to my brother and I text him the pic. Shockey is just the bomb and has the dream job. 
The coolest thing that I saw was a limb supressor from a guy in the pan handle of Idaho.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Would that be the guy from Bowjax? If so, they are a great dampening tool and work way better than the competition.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> Would that be the guy from Bowjax? If so, they are a great dampening tool and work way better than the competition.


Thats the one and it blew the competition out of the water. (The competition is the same name as the Denver Back up QB and his dad was good but is now an announcer for the NFL) That was a nicer way of saying it without naming names and dogging on products. :mrgreen:


----------



## 3D4ME (Sep 24, 2008)

> +1
> There would not be much hunting going on. I can tell you that.


I think you would be hunting quite a lot. Because they would be hiding from you! :lol:


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

elk22hunter said:


> Thats the one and it blew the competition out of the water.


Now see Scott, you've walked around the shop surrounded by Bowjax stuff several times and never once asked about it...they are good stuff I can tell you that.


----------

